# DARPA's 1.8 gigapixel drone



## Patriot (Jan 29, 2013)

This thing is crazy. A Drone that can spot a 6 inch item from 20,000 feet. Well you know what they say about the Government/Military, if they are showing it off it's because we(they) have something better. 

DARPA shows off 1.8-gigapixel surveillance drone, can spot a terrorist from 20,000 feet | ExtremeTech


What do you think?


----------

